
A Formal Security Analysis of the Signal Messaging Protocol [pdf] - luxpir
https://eprint.iacr.org/2016/1013.pdf
======
moyta
Related post here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12899398](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12899398)

------
eveningcoffee
Also relevant
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12880520](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12880520)

I would recommend to read the article first and then follow the protectionism
in the comments later.

The main claim of the article is that we need federation, as we do with the
email (but imo we are loosing it).

In addition, Signal shares a problem with email - information about your
communication circle is not secure.

